# Deluxe 28+ 414cc



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

I was lucky enough to find a new Ariens Deluxe 28+ with the 414cc AX engine. added drift cutters, poly skids and ordered the Ariens cab. Is there anything I need to know about this machine other than is has lots of power? I live in NB Canada and we get lots of snow, both dry and wet.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

you have the perfect set up and hopefully less of a winter than last year for you guys.
Run it with regular oil for 5 to 7 hrs then dump and then add synthetic 5-30w.

Yeah Blue Jays

Good Luck


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bob z said:


> I was lucky enough to find a new Ariens Deluxe 28+ with the 414cc AX engine. added drift cutters, poly skids and ordered the Ariens cab. Is there anything I need to know about this machine other than is has lots of power? I live in NB Canada and we get lots of snow, both dry and wet.


Congrats Bob Z that is a nice machine! Those were limited to 2,000 units and that engine will give you plenty of power especially with the 28" auger. The oil drain is on the side so you may want to take the tire off when changing the oil and put a block of wood under the opposite tire.

That is a heavy machine with that motor but I would still put the 10lb weight kit on it especially with the snow cab, you can get the kit at Jackssmallengines.com for a reasonable price.

Good luck with it.


----------



## laweapon (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Bob,
I'm in NB also.. was looking to get the Platinum 30, just wondering where you managed to get the Deluxe 28 with that engine? 
I'm in Moncton.. thanks


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

I got it at Halifax Seed in Saint John. They only managed to get 11 and I believe they are all gone. Check Leisuretime in Hammond River and Yard Gear in Frederiction.


----------



## laweapon (Oct 6, 2015)

thanks for the info..
Looks like i'll be sticking with the Platinum 30!


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I was unaware that some 2,000 of those made it out the door @ Ariens. When I talked with some fellow in Customer Service there earlier this year (after just having bought one), he said it was something less than 350 but more than 300. Clearly, conflicting information is coming out of Ariens on that number.

At the time I could not find a second one here, nor ANY other comparably powered machine for that matter, so I ended up with a slightly (very, not a scratch on it!) Platinum 30 with the same motor.

They are a "rare bird" for sure, and anyone (truly) lucky enough to get one has a monster machine for a fair price. Congratulations to you, Bob z!


----------



## Zoomer (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi guys, first post on the forum here. I'm on PEI and bought a Platinum 30 SHO a couple of days ago from Vessey's Equipment in York, PEI. They had a 28+ from last year there for sale that someone reneged on. I was going to buy it buy opted for the 30 as I'm on the north shore where all the snow pics from **** came from last year and need all the machine I can afford. I replaced a 30 year old Craftsman 10/30 that was still as strong as the day it was built. They wanted the same price for it as they wanted for the new 28 SHO. 1799


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on the nice and powerful new machine, I attached a YouTube vid on the machine.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Zoomer said:


> Hi guys, first post on the forum here. I'm on PEI and bought a Platinum 30 SHO a couple of days ago from Vessey's Equipment in York, PEI. They had a 28+ from last year there for sale that someone reneged on. I was going to buy it buy opted for the 30 as I'm on the north shore where all the snow pics from **** came from last year and need all the machine I can afford. I replaced a 30 year old Craftsman 10/30 that was still as strong as the day it was built. They wanted the same price for it as they wanted for the new 28 SHO. 1799


:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------

